# Some new molts



## mingu (Jan 4, 2013)

Linothele megatheloides, her molt measures almost 5 inches.






Macrothele gigas 3rd instar

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## mingu (Jan 16, 2013)

Heteropoda lunula freshly molted.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## mingu (Jan 17, 2013)

Linothele megatheloides

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## paassatt (Jan 17, 2013)

That _Linothele megatheloides_ is gorgeous. How long have you had it?


----------



## mingu (Jan 17, 2013)

paassatt said:


> That _Linothele megatheloides_ is gorgeous. How long have you had it?


I bought her 2 years ago as a subadult female, she should be 4 years old now.


----------



## Ciphor (Jan 17, 2013)

mingu said:


> Linothele megatheloides


Now your just showing off


----------



## mingu (Jan 30, 2013)

Macrothele gigas in premolt






Freshly molted

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Jan 30, 2013)

I am madly in love with your lunala...I want one...hundred..


----------



## mingu (Feb 12, 2013)

Macrothele gigas 3rd instar in a new enclosure.











Macrothele gigas 4th instar, need to rehouse this one soon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mingu (May 9, 2013)

Heteropoda lunula

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## G. Carnell (May 9, 2013)

Lovely pictures!

One question, how the hell do you photograph the Heteropoda!!?!?

I once had a similar spider (big big Olios sp) and it would run around like i'd been feeding it crack!!!! 
wouldn't dream of opening its box!


----------



## mingu (May 9, 2013)

G. Carnell said:


> Lovely pictures!
> 
> One question, how the hell do you photograph the Heteropoda!!?!?
> 
> ...


During day time their pretty calm. These pictures where taken in the morning. At night time I wouldn't open the box either.


----------



## Stefan2209 (May 10, 2013)

G. Carnell said:


> One question, how the hell do you photograph the Heteropoda!!?!?


Hi Guy,

the trick is that you can't even not compare Sparassidae ssp. to Sparassidae ssp. but also neither Heteropoda spec. to Heteropoda spec.

While i've never kept Olios spec. i recognize the described behaviour from Heteropoda species like (e.g.) venatoria and boiei - totally nuts & speed-freaks.
This is to my experience different though with H. davidbowie and H. lunula - as long as you use daytime hours to do your shots and give them some kind of bark piece to hold on to, these will rather rely on camouflage and will only react flighty if directly (somtimes even massive) bothered.

So the last two mentioned species are really are a pleasure to work with in picture regards in comparison to some other members of the family 

@ Mingu: Nice shots of that H. lunula! 

Regards,

Stefan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mingu (May 14, 2013)

Some molts of my Heteropoda lunula. Got her back in September 2012 and molted 3 times in my care. I still don't know if it is a female or male. 

Any guesses?


Some pics of Macrothele gigas in premolt

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KingBaboon85 (May 18, 2013)

I love your pics of H. lunula I recently got one and I love it
But I would like to point it out I am extremely jealous of your M. Gigas 
I had a choice on either H. Lunula or M. Gigas but because of funds I settled on the Heteropoda lol

Cheers Angelo


----------



## mingu (Jun 5, 2013)

Freshly molted Macrothele gigas

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mingu (Jul 29, 2013)

My freshly molted Macrothele gigas showing some attidude.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## mingu (Aug 12, 2013)

My Heteropoda lunula molted last night and she looks amazing. Her molt measures around 5 inches in leg span.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 20, 2013)

Awesome H. lunula! I truely love this species coloration...


----------



## mingu (Oct 19, 2013)

Freshly molted Macrothele gigas.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mingu (Feb 2, 2014)

My young adult Macrothele gigas molted. 


Compared with an 10 inch Theraphosa stirmi and a 6 inch Ceratogyrus marshalli.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mingu (Oct 13, 2014)

My adult Macrothele gigas has molted.




5 inches in leg span


Comparison with her last molt

Reactions: Like 1


----------

